# Wow, IPhones zu verschenken ;-)



## skeptiker (12 August 2010)

Wer kann sich schon leisten IPhones zu verschenken, und dann auch so nagelneue?

Bin sicher, da hat's wieder mal einige Heinis erwischt, die es einfach nicht lassen könnten doch an ihre "Gewinnchance" zu glauben.

*Nichtsdestotrotz erinnert mich das verdammt an diesen Fall wo eine Freu tatsächlich ihren Gewinn eingeklagt hat und Recht bekam!!*

Adresse ist
h t t p://w w w.dfg8.net

Wow, das sieht ja toll aus. 
1. Seite Namen eingeben -> weiter.
2. Seite Adresse eingeben -> weiter.

Und dann kommt das IPhone zu dir! Woooow!
Ja, und an den Weihnachtsmann glaub ich auch, iss klar!

Der Mist ist doch sicher nicht nur bei mir aufgeschlagen??


----------



## webwatcher (12 August 2010)

*AW: Wow, IPhones zu verschenken *

Dürfte zu dieser Kategorie gehören >> Gratis LCD usw. von rl-mail.net, rlm1.net, 2sds.net


----------



## skeptiker (13 August 2010)

*AW: Wow, IPhones zu verschenken *

Steckt Red Line Inc. dahinter!

Hatte gestern nur keine Zeit zum "Wühlen"...


----------



## webwatcher (13 August 2010)

*AW: Wow, IPhones zu verschenken *

typisch für die Abzockbranche 


> DOMAIN: DFG8.NET
> created-date: *2010-08-03 *16:02:39
> owner-organization: Red Line Inc.
> owner-name: John Miller
> ...


Phantasieadresse


----------

